# Rust getting rid of it



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

My year 2000 Hymer/Ducato has a fair amount of rust on the frame. I have had to replace a few parts, including the fuel tank. Now I want to treat the various areas with something to stop the progress of the existing rust and prevent new from developing. The best product I have found is Rust Bullet which is available in the UK but not Italy. And none of the UK dealers will ship out of the UK as it is a flammable liquid. But their dealer in Honk Kong is willing to ship it at a reasonable price for shipping but he charges 3 times the price for the product.

Her is the website: http://www.rustbullet.com/ For information. I think it is the best product around and I did use some a couple of years ago that at that time was available in Germany, no longer.

So I have two questions, one does anyone have a better or equal recommendation for another product.

Two would anyone be willing to buy a quart for me and ship it to me. I don't think the shipping is as complicated as the dealers make it out to be. I can easily pay you through Paypal.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A friend of mine, a mechanical engineer, rebuilds old Landrovers from the chassis up.

He recommended and gave me some Fertan®.

http://www.fertan.co.uk/

It is basically tannic acid (as in tea).

In fact the stuff has the consistency and colour of tea without milk - but I haven't tried to have a cuppa!

It is organic and enviro friendly.

Just spray or brush it on.

The rust turns a blue-ish grey and can be overpainted after 24hrs or any time up to six months.

Brill stuff!

I think it is made by a German firm so should be readily available in Italy.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We used to use Hammeright paint, it used to come only in Black, but there are many choices of colour now and either smooth or not.

cabby

should point out the obvious, Rust does need air to progress and covering it does work, however if it is rusting from the inside it will rot through no matter what.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

can reccomend the fertan, as i had to treat a large water tank, ( for keeping thousands of gallons) in a brewery, it smelled so dont drink it,


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Anymore ideas on this subject. I am looking at Fertan and going to see if I can find it locally.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

in the Classic Car fraternity we use Dinatrol

http://www.dinitrol.co.uk/

My 1964 Cooper S still looks like new!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

For in-situ rust removal I have always used Jenolite... these folks say that they ship to Italy:

http://www.rejel.com/rejel-store/txtsearch/jenolite/list/1.aspx

but they have rust in Italy so they must have a local product.... I seem to remember that not that long ago all the Italian cars sold over here were rust buckets :lol: 
(ok I am trolling for the Italian car lovers :lol: )

Jenolite works well but you need to be careful using it:

http://www.rejel.com/information/jenolite-rust-treatments.aspx

Mike


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

So I went looking in a local profession paint store for Fertan and found two similar products:

Nuovo Antox and Ferr-net. The both seem to be based on tannic acid
there is another product Remax.

Anyone heard of any of these?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How €xpensive are they? 

Out of interest.

If the tannic acid ones are reasonably cheap then why not just experiment?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

They both cost the same about €26 for a liter. So I'll probably flip a coin.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Wot - a rusty €uro?

Must be counterfeit!


----------

